# Gigabyte Bios Update Chaos



## Autspeeder (30. August 2019)

Moin,

habe mir vor kurzem das AORUS B450 Pro gekauft und dazu ne Ryzen 3000er generation. Da ich ja jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich ein Bios-Update machen muss hab ich mich direkt erkundigt. Auf der offiziellen Gigabyte Seite B450 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.

bin ich dann auf diesen Absatz gekommen. 
Note:
1. If you are using Q-Flash Utility to update BIOS, make sure you have updated BIOS to F32 before F40
2. Before update BIOS to F40, you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR compatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU

Hab mich erst bisschen gewundert und mich etwas schlau gemacht und anscheinend ist das EC FW Tool irgendwie etwas komisch.
Das Tool setzt das Bios auf F2 Version zurück und 3000er CPU's werden erst ab F40 supported. Dazu muss man erst auf F32 dann auf F40 upgraden. (Wat)

Gut, angenommen ich habe jetzt alles fertig zusammengebaut dann Update ich erstmal das Bios von dem Werksbios auf F40 damit meine CPU funktioniert, dann gehe ich in Windows rein, führe das EC FW TOOL aus und werde wieder auf F2 bzw das Backup Bios geworfen. Danach upgrade ich auf F32 und dann auf F40.

Habe ich da alles richtig verstanden oder kann man das irgendwie unkomplizierter machen. Kann ich die ganzen Dateien entpackt auf einem einzigen USB stick haben oder brauch ich mehrere? Bootet mein 3000er Mit dem Board überhaupt ins Bios?


----------



## Kotor (30. August 2019)

Kommt drauf an welche bios version dein b450 bereits hat. Weißt du selbst noch nicht ?

Ohne das der stick boot fähig ist, kannst du im bios, zum bios update, voll drauf zugreifen. Du kannst alle versionen gleichzeitig am stick haben.

Downgrade - ec fw tool - upgrade -> leider keine ahnung.

Habe bereits 2 verschiedene gigabyte b450 beim händler meines vertrauens mit der anmerkung "bitte nur versenden wenn bios mind. F40" bestellt und mit F40 bekommen.

Kotor


----------



## Autspeeder (30. August 2019)

Kann ich also auch mit der Ryzen 3000er ins Bios? Habe übrigens bei e-tec bestellt vielleicht hast du ja Erfahrungen dort gemacht


----------



## Kotor (30. August 2019)

Keine erfahrung, bestelle nicht bei etec.

Das board müsste q- flash plus unterstützen (tut es nicht), dass du ohne cpu das bios flashen kannst. Mit der 3000er cpu eingebaut wird es ebenfalls nicht funktionieren.

Genau deswegen bietet amd einen cpu verleih an. Wie auch immer das funktioniert. Ich habe dem händler diese aufgabe übergeben.


----------



## Autspeeder (30. August 2019)

Da es kein q-flash plus also muss ich entweder hoffen dass es ein aktualles Bios hat und mir sonnst im Notfall bestellt ich mir nen billigen Am4 Prozessor zum flashen.
Passt der zum flashen? AMD A Series A6-9400 3,7GHz 1MB L2 Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Wie finde ich denn am schnellsten heraus ob die Version passt oder nicht?


----------



## Kotor (31. August 2019)

Ja der passt. Kannst aber auch zu einem entsprechenden händler hingehen. Die borgen dir eine cpu ... vlt kostets ein paar euro ... und du bekommst dein bios update vor ort.


----------



## Autspeeder (31. August 2019)

Kannst du paar Händler angeben die diesen Service bieten?


----------



## Kotor (31. August 2019)

DiTech Wien, HaymInfoTech Salzburg, ...


----------



## Autspeeder (31. August 2019)

Per PN?


----------



## kmf (31. August 2019)

Ach man, ist doch ganz easy - kopier dir das F32 und das aktuelle Bios auf einen Stick. Boote deinen Rechner ins Bios drück F8 und wähl dann das F32 auf deinem Stick aus. Starte dann den Flash. Nach dem Neustart machst das selbe mit dem F40.

 EC FW Update Tool  brauchst du nur wenn du aus Windows dein Bios aktualisierst.

Falls du mit deinem 3000er nicht booten kannst, benötigst du einen Prozessor der Vorgängergeneration. AMD bietet kostenlosen leihweise Aushilfeprozessor dafür an.


----------



## Autspeeder (31. August 2019)

Ah Danke, werde mir aber trotzdem nen Prozessor bestellen und dann wieder zurückschicken wegen der Lieferzeit


----------



## Autspeeder (31. August 2019)

AMD Ryzen 3 1200 3.1GHz hab mir jetzt den Prozessor rausgesucht zum updaten, mit dem sollte alles klappen oder?


----------

